# Sau Nửa Đời Đi Tìm – Một Doanh Nhân Thành Đạt Ở Mỹ Giải Mã Được Câu Hỏi: ‘tôi Là Ai?’



## Halona999 (22 Tháng chín 2017)

_Cô Nadia Ghattas là một chuyên gia bất động sản ở Manhattan, New York. (Ảnh do tác giả cung cấp)_

*Không ít lần từ lúc còn nhỏ cho đến khi tôi tìm được câu trả lời. Tôi thường đối diện với chính mình và đặt nhiều câu hỏi: ‘Mình là ai? Vì sao mình lại ở đây? Ý nghĩa đích thực của cuộc sống này là gì?’*

*Nhiều câu hỏi khó trả lời và không thể tìm thấy đáp án?*
Tôi là người Assyrian, sinh ra ở thành phố Jerusalem thánh địa chung của nhiều tôn giáo. Môi trường tự nhiên đó đã dẫn tôi đến những câu hỏi này, bởi vậy tôi đã đi học tại một trường dòng do các nữ tu sĩ Đức quản lý. Dù được học và đọc rất nhiều sách vì tôn giáo là một đề tài nghiên cứu thường xuyên ở đây, nhưng tôi vẫn không tìm thấy đáp án thoả đáng những câu hỏi thầm kín trong tâm mình. Tôi muốn biết những sự thật cụ thể về thần thánh để khoả lấp phần nội tâm trống rỗng của mình.





_Jerusalem thánh địa của nhiều tôn giáo. (Nguồn ảnh Internet)_

Khi lớn hơn một chút, vào những năm 1970 nhiều câu hỏi dạng này đã nằm yên trong tôi một thời gian dài. Do xung đột leo thang ở Trung Đông, gia đình tôi chuyển đến nước Mỹ. Tôi tốt nghiệp đại học và bắt đầu làm việc theo cách của mình trong thế giới kinh doanh ở New York.  Đến năm 2001, tôi đã trở thành một nữ doanh nhân thành đạt, làm việc cho một tổ chức tài chính nổi tiếng ở tòa nhà Trung tâm Thương mại Thế giới.

Trong con mắt người khác tôi như rất đầy đủ và có tất cả mọi thứ. Tuy nhiên từ sâu thẳm tiềm thức tôi vẫn luôn thấy còn thiếu điều gì đó, nó khiến tôi quyết định tiếp tục hành trình kiếm tìm câu trả lời thiêng liêng của mình. Tôi muốn biết sự thật và lời giải cho những câu hỏi từ ấu thơ. Tôi tập luyện Yoga và tìm hiểu về nó, tuy yoga cũng có chút tác động tích cực đến sức khoẻ và những bài tập tạm thời làm dịu đi sự căng thẳng về tinh thần. Tuy nhiên nó vẫn không trả lời được những câu hỏi như tôi kỳ vọng. Thậm trí hậu quả của việc luyện tập quá độ đôi khi lên đến 6 tiếng một ngày khiến đầu gối của tôi bị tổn thương buộc phải đi mổ.

Sau ca phẫu thuật bác sĩ nói rằng không thể quay lại tập Yoga và ngồi thiền được nữa, điều đó làm tôi thực sự thất vọng và chán nản. Chỗ dựa tinh thần vào Yoga của tôi sụp đổ.

*Định mệnh hay là ngẫu nhiên?*
Mặc dù ca phẫu thuật khớp gối thành công nhưng nó không thể trở lại như bình thường, vì sự đau đớn thỉnh thoảng vẫn hành hạ tôi. Một lần trên đường đi làm nó bỗng đau dữ dội khiến tôi phải vật lộn và rất cố gắng mới đến được nơi làm việc. Tôi cảm thấy bất lực và tuyệt vọng khi nhìn về tương lai với một thân thể luôn bị đau đớn như vậy.





_Năm 2001 tôi đã trở thành một nữ doanh nhân thành đạt trong ngành kinh doanh bất động sản. (Nguồn ảnh: Internet)_

Khoảng trống trong tâm tôi cứ lớn dần, tôi luôn đặt câu hỏi_: “Vấn đề của mình ở đây là gì? Tại sao mình luôn thấy cuộc sống thật trống rỗng? Thân thể thì yếu nhược đến vậy. Mình phải làm thế nào đây?”_. Rồi tôi bị bệnh nướu răng buộc phải thăm khám bác sĩ thường xuyên. Nhiều lần họ khuyên tôi nên làm phẫu thuật, nếu không tôi có nguy cơ đối diện với việc rụng hết hàm răng trong vòng 10 năm cho dù có chăm sóc thật tốt.

Tình cờ một ngày khi tôi đang nhấc từng bước chân nặng nhọc với những suy nghĩ tiêu cực như vậy, thì tôi nhặt được một tờ rơi ngay trước toà nhà văn phòng của mình. Trên đó mô tả về một môn khí công có  thiền định bắt nguồn từ văn hoá truyền thống Trung Hoa. Tôi đọc nó và nghĩ đến nhiều câu hỏi từ sâu thẳm trong tâm, tôi nghĩ: _“Đây có thể là những gì tôi đang tìm kiếm.”_ Tôi bấm máy gọi đến số phone ghi trên tờ rơi và được hướng dẫn đến nhà một người tu luyện gần đó và anh ấy đã tình nguyện, nhiệt tình hướng dẫn các bài công pháp cho tôi miễn phí tại nhà của anh.

*Câu trả lời hé lộ từ cuốn Thiên Thư*
Tôi biết đến Pháp Luân Công từ đó. Khi tôi đọc được cuốn Chuyển Pháp Luân ở trên mạng, thật ngạc nhiên, tôi không thể ngừng đọc cuốn sách cho đến khi đọc hết nó. Các nguyên tắc chỉ đạo của Chân – Thiện – Nhẫn, sự tiến hóa của vũ trụ, mối quan hệ giữa mọi vật – tất cả đều vang lên trong tôi. Tôi không thể tin rằng cuốn sách có thể trả lời cặn kẽ những câu hỏi thầm kín của mình. Nó thật sâu sắc, đơn giản và dễ hiểu.





_Tĩnh lặng đả toạ giữa thiên nhiên, hoà vào ánh nắng ban mai cảm giác yên bình luôn ngự trị. (Ảnh do tác giả cung cấp)_

Lần đầu tiên khi tôi thực hiện các bài tập Pháp Luân Công và thiền định, một luồng năng lượng tràn ngập khắp cơ thể, “Ôi chao” tôi nghĩ, thật là bất ngờ. Tôi không thể tin luồng năng lượng lại mạnh mẽ đến thế, tôi cũng cảm nhận được một trường ánh sáng xung quanh mình. Điều gì đang xảy ra vậy? tôi rất phấn khích và hạnh phúc vì đã tìm thấy một pháp môn tu luyện chân chính có thể giải mã cho tôi ngọn ngành về sinh mệnh và vũ trụ.

Thời gian trôi đi thật nhanh, kể từ ngày tôi tìm thấy tờ rơi trên mặt đất đã 16 năm trôi qua. Năm nay tôi đã 62 tuổi, nhiều người nói rằng nhìn vẻ bề ngoài tôi trẻ hơn tuổi thật của mình. Tôi đã được hưởng nhiều lợi ích từ môn tu tập này. Cơn đau đầu gối sau lần phẫu thuật biến mất một cách kỳ lạ trong một thời gian ngắn sau khi tập Pháp Luân Công, khớp gối đã chắc trở lại không còn yếu và mong manh như trước. Tôi có thể ngồi luyện công ở thế song bàn, vắt chéo 2 chân lên nhau, trong 1 tiếng đồng hồ. Sau ba tháng nướu răng luôn bị viêm nhiễm của tôi cũng khỏi. Đến nay mốc thời gian đã gần gấp hai lần 10 năm nhưng răng của tôi vẫn còn rất tốt, vị bác sĩ mỗi lần khám cho tôi vẫn lẩm bẩm: _“Đáng lẽ, răng của chị bây giờ không còn nữa”._

*Thay đổi tư duy từ nội tâm*
Điều đáng nói là tính cách của tôi đã thực sự thay đổi nhờ nguyên lý Chân Thiện Nhẫn của Pháp Luân Đại Pháp. Ngay sau khi tôi bắt đầu luyện tập, lần đầu tiên, tôi có cảm giác của một người khỏe mạnh cả về thể chất lẫn tinh thần, nó hoàn toàn khác trước. Sự trống rỗng triền miên trong tâm hồn đã được khai mở bởi Chân Thiện Nhẫn. Tôi nhìn sự việc và sự vật hoàn toàn khác trước với một nội tâm bình hoà tràn ngập ánh sáng từ bi. Các đồng nghiệp và khách hàng của tôi cũng nhận xét rằng tôi đã thay đổi rất nhiều. Họ nói nhìn khuân mặt tôi cũng khác trước, thân thiện nhẹ nhàng hơn… Họ thích ở gần tôi vì cảm nhận được sự yên bình đó, họ nói: _“Tôi muốn làm bất cứ điều gì mà chị đang làm.”_

Tôi đã từng là người rất hay phán xét và không thể chấp nhận lỗi lầm của người khác. Bây giờ, tôi trở nên kiên nhẫn, hiểu biết hơn, tôi bắt đầu giải quyết những xung khắc tồn tại lâu năm. Trước đây tôi cảm thấy rất giận cha mình, chúng tôi đã không nói chuyện với nhau trong hơn 25 năm trời. Trước khi cha tôi qua đời, chúng tôi đã hòa giải với nhau. Khi tôi tha thứ cho ông, tôi cảm thấy sự hòa thuận ấm áp trong  tim mình. Đó là một trải nghiệm sâu sắc và ý nghĩa mà tôi có thể đạt được nhờ  Chân Thiện Nhẫn của Pháp Luân Công.

Bởi tính chất nghề nghiệp, sự cạnh tranh rất lớn trong ngành của tôi là môi trường kinh doanh và môi giới bất động sản nên tôi cũng rất ganh đua, luôn muốn nhiều lợi ích về phía mình. Trong lĩnh vực của tôi, nhiều người sẽ làm bất kể thứ gì chỉ vì tiền. Tôi cũng từng nghĩ người ta phải phấn đấu không mệt mỏi để kiếm tiền và cạnh tranh với người khác nhằm khẳng định vị thế của mình trong thế giới này. Chính vì sống theo cách đó nên tôi luôn bị căng thẳng, áp lực.





_Cô Nadia Ghattas tại một sự kiện Pháp Luân Công ở New York. (Ảnh do tác giả cung cấp)_

*Sự trung thực, chân thành níu giữ chân khách*
Nhờ tu luyện Đại Pháp tôi hiểu được rằng điều quan trọng hơn mình phải chân thành và trung thực, tôi bắt đầu cố gắng để hiểu mọi việc từ quan điểm của người khác, nhìn nhận vấn đề một cách bình hoà, nhờ đó tâm tính tôi đã dần được thay đổi, điềm tĩnh hơn. Nếu tôi tập trung vào công việc của mình, chân thành và chu đáo, tận tâm thực hiện một cách chính đáng, kết quả sẽ đến tự nhiên. Tôi cứ làm như vậy và đã chinh phục được khách hàng mà những người khác không thể.


Trong kinh doanh, mọi người thường đề ra chiến lược và tìm cách lôi kéo người khác vì lợi ích của mình. Khi đàm phán, các cuộc gặp gỡ hoặc giao dịch, có thể có nhiều trò ‘nắm bắt tâm lý đối phương’. Tôi thường trao đổi với khách chân thành và công bằng, luôn giữ được bình tĩnh vào những thời khắc quan trọng. Nhiều người đã nói rằng họ cũng muốn có khả năng ấy, và hỏi tôi đã làm được điều đó như thế nào.

Nhiều khách hàng của tôi biết rằng những nguyên tắc chỉ đạo trong cuộc sống của tôi là Chân Thiện Nhẫn, họ biết tôi sẽ không lừa dối họ, vì vậy họ muốn làm ăn với tôi. Bằng cách này, tôi không làm hại người khác hoặc hủy hoại lương tâm của chính mình, tôi đã có được sự thành công về tài chính và chuyên môn. Tôi không quá tham lam và đặt nặng về tiền bạc quan trọng như ngày trước, đổi lại tôi nhận được sự kính trọng từ mọi người, nội tâm tôi được bình yên và thanh thản.

Tôi cũng bỏ được thuốc lá và rượu, tôi đã hiểu được ý nghĩa chân thực của đời người. Đáp án câu hỏi năm nào: “_Ý nghĩa đích thực của cuộc sống này là gì?” _tôi đã tìm thấy trong Pháp Luân Công.

16 năm đối với một đời người không phải là ngắn. Điều quý giá nhất mà Đại Pháp ban cho tôi không phải vì sự an lạc nội tại, một thân thể khoẻ mạnh, con đường kinh doanh vững chắc mà chính là lời giải đáp ý nghĩa chân chính về câu hỏi:_‘Tôi là ai? Vì sao tôi lại ở đây? Ý nghĩa đích thực của cuộc sống này là gì?’._

_Tác giả: Nadia Ghattas (New York – US) - theo daikynguyenvn_


----------



## LanVy (23 Tháng chín 2017)

Sự trống rỗng triền miên trong tâm hồn đã được khai mở bởi Chân Thiện Nhẫn


----------

